# Baileys and Brandy etc



## spughawk (Oct 25, 2011)

Can you legally add a short to coffee or chocolate, i keep getting asked for baileys and brandy

Thanks

Rob


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

In a cafe? If you have a license.


----------



## spughawk (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, no not a cafe a trailer, its as i thought no i cant, but could i add a shot of baileys for free

Thanks

Rob


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Here's a thread about this... http://www.accommodationknowhow.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=348

It looks like the answer is that you'd still need a license, as it is classed as part of a sale even if it is free, due to it being an incentive to buy, and consideration received in return.


----------



## spughawk (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for the link Mike, it does look like the answer is no i cant give or sell alcohol with coffee or chocolate


----------

